# Find the ladies...



## imsoborednow (Jul 14, 2007)

Well guys how about a new contest for ya........:woohoo:

Its called..... Find the ladies.....cool. eh?.......

You guess which of my 5 seedlings turn into ladies.....see easy right...:hubba: 

You can use any paranormal links you like with the plants.....:rofl: 

They are Nirvana Blue Mystic (reg) sown 7 days ago......

Aint got no prizes though ...this ll be just for fun...........:doh: 

Although all correct entries will receive the shield of Awesomness ......:headbang2: 

Answer in about 6 weeks .........:hitchair:


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 14, 2007)

I guess the two to the left, and the second one from the very right will be females. 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 14, 2007)

I think 3 and 5 will be males.

So 1, 2, and 4 for the ladies.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 14, 2007)

haha, that's the same guess i did  well if you're counting from left to right anyways.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 14, 2007)

Wait D, did we pick the same ones?

Hahahahahaha!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 14, 2007)

Too funny.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 14, 2007)

Yeah! Watch us turn out right, we're just good like that ya'll  aint that right mom? LOL!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 14, 2007)

That's right D.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 14, 2007)

lol, woot


----------



## tcbud (Jul 14, 2007)

my guess will be three four and five will be fems, counting as you would read from left to right.
good growing
tcbud


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 14, 2007)

I put A,B,C,D, and E on the labels but I guess numbers are cool 2......


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 14, 2007)

2,4,5 will be females!


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jul 14, 2007)

1,3 & 5 Are The Bitches


----------



## Bubby (Jul 14, 2007)

They're all males! :shocked:


----------



## Sophiesdad (Jul 14, 2007)

Every one is female, that's the way to look at it, every plant every time is female until I see those balls dangling there...


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 15, 2007)

A, B, D. (1,2,4)

And no I'm not copying of Mom and Dewayne!!!


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 15, 2007)

B + D are a couple of males that jumped into play.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 15, 2007)

Ill go with ALL Female

A,B,C,D,E or 1,2,3,4,5

ya never know


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 15, 2007)

1,2-males
3,4,5-females


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> A, B, D. (1,2,4)
> 
> And no I'm not copying of Mom and Dewayne!!!


 
:spit:


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 15, 2007)

i know last night i was stoned when i read that lol i was laughing.


----------



## the_riz (Jul 15, 2007)

*Im going with B, C, and E  *


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 16, 2007)

A....b....c....d....e 
 F  E  M  A  L  E  S


----------



## KBA in CT (Jul 16, 2007)

I guess (from left to right) the first one, and the third one.


----------



## gottagrow_420 (Jul 26, 2007)

I'll say B and D will be ladies...E will die of mysterious causes and the others are male


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 27, 2007)

*Let's go with 100% FEMALES. That's right the GREEN MOJO GODS say nothing but females.  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 27, 2007)

Can we see updated pics of the little ones please?  

TBG too funny.


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 27, 2007)

Anything for you Smokinmom....


----------



## ivoryline13 (Jul 29, 2007)

1 and 3.

(A and C)
are girlies


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jul 30, 2007)

ill say 2 an 5 females rest males


----------



## BSki8950 (Jul 30, 2007)

3 and 5


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2007)

How about a new pic.


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 10, 2007)

1-3-4-5  ARE FEMALE ,,,,that darn 2 is a male , I HATE WHEN THAT HAPPENS   :hitchair:


----------



## thenuttyhouse (Aug 12, 2007)

I think  A-C-E female and B-D Male


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 12, 2007)

i betting u got a male in the B & E spots

as for for the A,C,D spots two females but ones gonna throw a fit on u and try going hermie lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 13, 2007)

A&C Male, B,D&E Girls


----------



## gottagrow_420 (Aug 31, 2007)

How are the plants looking we should be hearing something soon about the sex right?/


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 31, 2007)

*How about an update my brother.  *


----------



## imsoborednow (Sep 2, 2007)

Sure Thing guys.....

First I apologise for the wait.......:hairpull: 

My vacation got in the way of everything this year........:fly: 

Your pain is nearly over........

I'm just waiting for some room at the inn.........:48: 

Got me a harvest next week ...then they'll be getting thier 12/12...

Meanwhile here's a pic.......

They just had thier haircut and will be 'bout ready then .....:banana:


----------



## imsoborednow (Sep 2, 2007)

Just wanna say that it was my intention to take a side cutting and flower to determine the sex......


but I never got any...:watchplant: .....


that was until I de-capitated them....:evil: 


Thanks for tuning in......


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 2, 2007)

My money is on B & D. I will not reviel how I have came to this conclusioon until I win though.


----------



## imsoborednow (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok Guys.......and all you Ladies...:hubba:

They 've gone to my flower room today........:dancing: 

Watch out for the next post......:hairpull:


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 10, 2007)

i'm gonna say 2,4, & 5....but my best wishes for all ladies....good luck!


----------



## imsoborednow (Sep 14, 2007)

I got the results.......:dancing: :fid: :dancing: 

A + E where males.......


I checked but I dont believe it....NO-ONE GOT IT RIGHT..:hitchair:  :hairpull:  

B C D are the girlies..............:doh:

Its been fun  but I guess you'll have to work on your psychic abilities....:rofl:.....


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 14, 2007)

I had 2 out of 3 though


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 19, 2007)

*Well i said they were all gonna be female.   Looks like i'm gonna have to have a talk with the GREEN MOJO GODS.  *


----------



## jbuzz123 (Sep 23, 2007)

my buzz is on 2 n 4     lets see um flower!!!!!


----------



## the_riz (Sep 23, 2007)

man i was close, i said B, C, and E.. 2 outta 3 aint bad!.. congrats on the ladies man


----------



## pedz07 (Dec 18, 2007)

all females


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Dec 18, 2007)

Unfortunately, only A is a female


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Dec 18, 2007)

#3 is the only female...


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 18, 2007)

im gonna say plant 1 and 3 are the females and the rest our males ,thats what me and political name think


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm going to say #29, #73, and the letter R are females.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 6, 2008)

im going to have to go with pot belly on this one. lol


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 6, 2008)

B,D and E are females..

I like my girls on the shorter side 8)


----------



## POTDOC (Mar 31, 2008)

first one is femail number 2,3 male 4, 5, femail


----------



## toddypotseed (Apr 5, 2008)

1 and 5 are fem's and 2,3,4 are dudes


----------



## scrub (Apr 9, 2008)

2&4


----------



## lisa (Nov 18, 2008)

I hope 2 and 4 are females.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 18, 2008)

I miss imsoborednow.  He was a cool dude....hopefully someday he'll be back.


----------



## bweed2009 (Dec 7, 2008)

imsoborednow said:
			
		

> Well guys how about a new contest for ya........:woohoo:
> 
> Its called..... Find the ladies.....cool. eh?.......
> 
> ...


know ladies but plants realy i can't tell one from another looks like i'm learning thanks


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Jan 11, 2009)

E is the only male.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 15, 2009)

B D E are the girls


----------



## Unexpected1mnC (Jan 23, 2009)

A, C, E  fem


----------



## lizard (Feb 22, 2009)

b,d yep my psycotic powers say tell me b,d r the fems


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 2, 2009)

haha *** bringing back the real old ones hmm..

well i think B, C, D are the females... :hubba:


----------



## casper07 (Mar 4, 2009)

i guess 1, 3, 4, will be females.


----------



## Closetfarmer (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok gotta go with A B and D as female (go shorty!)


----------



## clowd-9 (Apr 1, 2009)

im going with all of them female!


----------



## cubby (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm gonna hazzard a guess that the ones you smoke will be the females.


----------



## PurpleZipper (Apr 15, 2009)

All Fem. is my guess. I thought all "senior" members grew all Fem. from reg seeds.  - Good luck!


----------



## Funkfarmer (May 5, 2009)

This thread is from 2007


----------

